# Cits ... >  ātrs un programējams čips

## parols

vai kāds nevarētu ieteikt ātru un programējamu čipu

----------


## Epis

par cik lielu ātrumu iet runa ??

----------


## parols

liidz 80 Mhz

----------


## zzz

parol tavi jautaajumi jau saak prasiities peec prikoliem.

Ladna she tev aatrs un programmeejams chips

GAL16V8

nu vai piemeeram

CY2077

arii atbilst veelmeem programeejams un >80mhz   ::

----------


## Epis

Kādas Klases, katgorijas programmējamo čipu tev vaig ?? 
piemēram, kautkādu specifisko (tādus kādus ZZZ iesvieda), CPLD, mikrokontrollieri,mikroprocesoru,fpga, vai kādu citu brīnumu kā Flash atmiņu (to arī var programmēt) ceru ka saprati ka programmēt mūsdienās var faktiski visus čipus un vairums iet virs 70Mhz ātruma tākā nevar saprast ko tu gibi programmēt ???

----------


## parols

cipu ar analogajām izejām (sinālģeneratoram)

----------

